# Rupe's rotary polisher - First impressions



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

I got chance today to have a couple of quick goes with Epoch's new Rupe's rotary polisher.

My first impressions - This is a very light piece of kit, well built and more than up to thejob. The speed control seems to be in the right place too.

Most importantly though, this bit of kit was designed to run at the much lower speeds that I prefer to do my polishing at. This results in a much cooler running machine. Anyone who has seenme running either one of my Metabo's or Milwaukee's knows the high heat that I can instill into rotary polishers using a slow cut high pressure technique ( a technique that I feel works for me)

A little video of me using the Rupe's today - 




I feel that this is a viable alternative to some of the other polishers available:thumb:


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

Thanks to Epoch, I have also gladly had the pleasure of trying out this little rotary and concur with you Steve that it is indeed a nice little tool that is very capable...

Biggest downside for me was the noise if anything - louder than a PC in the way that it screams, but thats a trivial gripe. Its a power tool after all. Though, it does *sound* strained compared to a Makita.

The slow working speeds are a big advantage for it, especially if you prefer the slow speeds methods as i do when working the ceramiclear Menzerna products. For compounding though, I prefer to work at higher speeds, >2000rpm sometimes, just my personal preference and its nice to have a tool that will go up there for my own personal technique. 

But the Rupes is more than capable as a rotary, and its fantastically light and manoeverable...


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

Where one can find specs on this machine?


----------



## rubbishboy (May 6, 2006)

As someone who is considering stepping up to a rotary from a PC, would either of you two recommend this machine as rotary to learn on? It looks quite small and light in the movie, is it smaller than say the makita?


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

ZoranC said:


> Where one can find specs on this machine?


Here:
link


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

That is a very good video Steve. Not only does it demonstrate the machine well, but it also shows off your good polishing technique :thumb:


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Got a chance to try the Rupes today thanks to Epoch :thumb:

It has a higher pitched noise to it than the Metabo, could become annoying, or you could get used to it (like the PC). It didn't immediately feel noticably lighter than the Metabo, could be due to distribution of weight in the machine.

It went well in use and I found it easier to use than the Makita, I would have liked to have held the machine by it's head like the Metabo but it has air intakes that would be covered if I did that. I really prefer to hold a rotary at this point so that is a downside for me.

Overall seems to be a decent machine.


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Neil_S said:


> Got a chance to try the Rupes today thanks to Epoch :thumb:
> 
> It has a higher pitched noise to it than the Metabo, could become annoying, or you could get used to it (like the PC). It didn't immediately feel noticably lighter than the Metabo, could be due to distribution of weight in the machine.
> 
> ...


The high pitched noise did seem to make the Rupe's sound to be going a lot faster than it actually was.

The biggest plus for me, after going straight from a Milwaukee to a Metabo to the Rupe's was just how cool the Rupe's runs at. This does seem to have been designed around running at a lot slower speed than most other rotaries, and hence doesn't create the heat the Milwaukee does.

I do think that the lower starting speeds would prove beneficial to those starting out, though it obviously does take that little longer to break down the polish at these speeds.


----------



## Neil_S (Oct 26, 2005)

Yes, good point, it was running very cool, couldn't believe how hot the Milwaukee was to use, I could feel the heat down at the handle


----------



## matt (Jun 29, 2006)

I liked the look of the Rupes, having watched Epoch machining the Supras door i noticed how agile the machine is due to its small size, especially around the head and it enabled Epoch to get right in under the door mirror housing.

The only negative for me was the fairly high pitched sound it produces.


----------



## Thomas-182 (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice video thanks :thumb:

I really don't like the feel of the PC, and at some point soon looking at getting in to the rotary.

Does anybody know where this one is available from and how much?


Thanks, Thomas


----------



## Mr OCD (Apr 18, 2006)

Its a very good machine... got one in my garage but for me the biggest issue is the noise - I have to wear ear plugs its that bad!!!


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I sold my Flex L3403VRG today and I have been looking at the Rupes. But I have some thoughts about the maximum rpm (1700) since I like to compound @ ~2000-2200rpm. I have read that the big advantage with the Rupes is that the polisher have a very high torque and can use larger pads.

Have anyone used the Rupes with a larger pad(180-200mm)?


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## ZoranC (Jun 9, 2007)

GlynRS2 said:


> Here:
> link


Thank you!


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Porta said:


> Have anyone used the Rupes with a larger pad(180-200mm)?


I haven't yet but it seems pretty tough, even when under fairly heavy load/pressure with 150mm pads.


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

So you are saying the machine have to work with smaller pads under heavy pressure? Honestly this machine is very tempting to buy.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

Yep L200 Steve, uses slower speeds with reasonable pressure when he's polishing. This usually shows up a few things on lesser machines; overheating, bogging down etc. So far the little Rupes hasn't got too hot or changed speed at all. Not bad really, as much like the larger varients


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

whats the standard backing plate/pad size that comes with this machine?

thanks,
Brendan


----------



## Porta (Jan 3, 2007)

I think it comes with out a backing plate.


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

No backing plate as standard, the one I have on is a Pro Detailing 125mm one.

Very good IMHO


----------



## brendans225 (Jun 24, 2007)

ah k, thanks porta and epoch for the reply


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Can't see the video Steve put up when I click on it or just straight to youtube it says I need to " get the latest flash player" which I have done but still can't see it same answer i nee flash player 

Bryan


----------



## Wheelie_Clean (Jun 16, 2007)

Just tried it Bryan and it works fine for me


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Wheelie_Clean said:


> Just tried it Bryan and it works fine for me


mmmm that's weird just tried youtube again and it's coming up with the same thing........I get the list to choose from but when I click on one it just says I need flash player which I installed but still the same 

Bryan


----------



## Epoch (Jul 30, 2006)

HI Bryan

I've had this, if you got the help pages on the Adobe flash download site and run the flash uninstaller then re-install the latest flash player it will work.

I think an update file corrupted mine probably the same as yours, so Adobe will tell you you have the latest but every site will tell you to update.

Dave KG has used my Rupes so he could give you some experience but i'll also see if Steve is free for an outing on Sunday


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Epoch said:


> Steve is free for an outing on Sunday


Are we going to Scotland?

Are we?

Can we?

Super:thumb:

I could take the Metabo and the Milwaukee.

Actually...

I've got an ace idea brewing:doublesho


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> Are we going to Scotland?
> 
> Are we?
> 
> ...


You're gonna gate crash.....cool LOL!!

I'm on my way to the Adobe site rite now cheers :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## Dave KG (Feb 23, 2006)

L200 Steve said:


> Are we going to Scotland?
> 
> Are we?
> 
> ...


So long as thats a cuppa thats brewing - get up here, its been too long! :thumb:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> So long as thats a cuppa thats brewing - get up here, *its been too long*! :thumb:


Yep waaaayyyyy too long :thumb:

Bryan


----------



## L200 Steve (Oct 25, 2005)

Dave KG said:


> So long as thats a cuppa thats brewing - get up here, its been too long! :thumb:





blr123 said:


> Yep waaaayyyyy too long :thumb:
> 
> Bryan


If Epoch can get a day pass, I'll be there:wave:


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

L200 Steve said:


> If Epoch can get a day pass, I'll be there:wave:


Passes have now been issued (LOL!!) and you are officially on the list L200 & Epoch.........be good to see you if you can :thumb:

Bryan

PS Drag Ant with you aswell


----------

